# Pink romex?



## xaH (Jun 21, 2013)

On pages 55 and 60 of the IAEI Magazine ( :nerd: ) of the July/August issue there are pictures of a new house roughed in with pink romex. One picture is of the main service and every cable is pink, even the larger 8/3 or 6/3 looking cables. I've never seen that before. My only guess is the EC is spray painting the cable before installation to identify it at the scrapyard if gets stolen. It seems like a lot of work to spraypaint all that cable though. Any thoughts on this? I checked all the major wire company sites and nobody offers a pink NM cable. :blink:


----------



## Stickshaker (Jun 29, 2012)

Breast cancer awareness?


----------



## FastFokker (Sep 18, 2012)

Post a picture of it, sounds crazy.


----------



## xaH (Jun 21, 2013)

FastFokker said:


> Post a picture of it, sounds crazy.



I only have the print version but I'm sure someone here gets the online version and can post pics. You need an account or membership to log in. 

http://www.iaei.org/?page=currentissue


----------



## xaH (Jun 21, 2013)

Stickshaker said:


> Breast cancer awareness?



Could be, I never thought of that.


----------



## FastFokker (Sep 18, 2012)




----------



## xaH (Jun 21, 2013)

So pink romex is Canadian then? :blink:

And what is with those feeders entering through individual KO's in the bottom of the panel?


----------



## xaH (Jun 21, 2013)

I think I found the answer. Some tract home EC in Las Vegas special orders it for all his jobs. 

http://forums.mikeholt.com/showthread.php?t=143264&page=2&p=1375200

Now the question is how much of a minimum order do you need for pink romex?


----------



## FastFokker (Sep 18, 2012)

Not a Canadian colour... I've never seen it before, I googled and found that picture.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

xaH said:


> I think I found the answer. Some tract home EC in Las Vegas special orders it for all his jobs.
> 
> http://forums.mikeholt.com/showthread.php?t=143264&page=2&p=1375200
> 
> Now the question is how much of a minimum order do you need for pink romex?


I am pretty sure more than a couple pallet worth of cables so the manufacter may have X number of footage * before they can order special colour which they normally don't carry often and there will be addational price adder to the list.

Merci,
Marc 

* I supposed over 10 K foot may qualifed it.


----------



## duramaxdarren (Sep 12, 2012)

looks gay


----------



## jmb123 (Jun 19, 2013)

Yup it does look fruity, I saw this bout six months ago, my dad lives in Vegas and while i was installing a new light and switch, I noticed all pink romex.


----------



## 8V71 (Dec 23, 2011)

How about a pink Cat to go with that romex.


----------



## Roger (Jul 7, 2007)

xaH said:


> And what is with those feeders entering through individual KO's in the bottom of the panel?


Yeah, what's up with that? 

Roger


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

~CS~


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

How about romex without paper? Anyone try that yet? Was given a roll at a show a couple of weeks back by one of the manufacturers to try out. A little too much like UF.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

how's about scratch & sniff rx w/a 900#? ~CS~


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

Too early to comprehend only on my first cup of coffee.


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

I would imagine a custom job like pink romex would be a shifts production.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

the whole colored rx shtick started off with some ****&bull nearsighted inspectors pitch....


----------



## carryyourbooks (Jan 13, 2010)

xaH said:


> So pink romex is Canadian then? :blink:
> 
> And what is with those feeders entering through individual KO's in the bottom of the panel?


and the multiwire branch circuits not on double breakers?


----------



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

Ladies Electric Inc. perhaps.

Next... pink workboots, ladders,... and a pink M18 set!


----------



## xaH (Jun 21, 2013)

nrp3 said:


> How about romex without paper? Anyone try that yet? Was given a roll at a show a couple of weeks back by one of the manufacturers to try out. A little too much like UF.


Who made it? Are they just test marketing it before they roll it out for mass production? Paperless NM cable would be awesome. Why did you think it was too much like UF cable? Is the jacket thicker to compensate for the lack of paper?


----------



## Semi-Ret Electrician (Nov 10, 2011)

xaH said:


> On pages 55 and 60 of the IAEI Magazine ( :nerd: ) of the July/August issue there are pictures of a new house roughed in with pink romex. One picture is of the main service and every cable is pink, even the larger 8/3 or 6/3 looking cables. I've never seen that before. My only guess is the EC is spray painting the cable before installation to identify it at the scrapyard if gets stolen. It seems like a lot of work to spraypaint all that cable though. Any thoughts on this? I checked all the major wire company sites and nobody offers a pink NM cable. :blink:


When we had 2 EC's on a job. Bundles of Robroy would get "lost" overnight. Spray painting the ends pink (internals) was my suggestion.


----------



## xaH (Jun 21, 2013)

Stickshaker said:


> Breast cancer awareness?


Speaking of that, how would you like to show up on a job with this machine?


----------



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

nrp3 said:


> How about romex without paper? Anyone try that yet? Was given a roll at a show a couple of weeks back by one of the manufacturers to try out. A little too much like UF.


Your residential house wire has paper .

Our NMD wire hasn't had paper in it for maybe 15 - 20 years. Am I missing something here?


----------



## xaH (Jun 21, 2013)

daveEM said:


> Your residential house wire has paper .
> 
> Our NMD wire hasn't had paper in it for maybe 15 - 20 years. Am I missing something here?


You're not missing anything, apparently Canadian NMD is made without paper. Yours also has a #14 ground wire in #12 cable, ours has a #12 ground.


----------



## xaH (Jun 21, 2013)

What keeps the sheath from sticking to the conductors if it has no paper? I suppose that's why it's too much like UF cable then?


----------



## Semi-Ret Electrician (Nov 10, 2011)

xaH said:


> You're not missing anything, apparently Canadian NMD is made without paper. Yours also has a #14 ground wire in #12 cable, ours has a #12 ground.


Dave, IMO our UF is better than your NMD:laughing:


----------



## Hackster (Jun 15, 2013)

xaH said:


> What keeps the sheath from sticking to the conductors if it has no paper?


They're smart, they'll find a way.

Paperless NM with insulated EGC is the future.


----------



## xaH (Jun 21, 2013)

Hackster said:


> They're smart, they'll find a way.
> 
> Paperless NM with insulated EGC is the future.


Apparently so if nrp3 was given some at a tradeshow to test. Maybe they are just going to start making the Canadian style NMD here now.


----------



## Hackster (Jun 15, 2013)

xaH said:


> Apparently so if nrp3 was given some at a tradeshow to test. Maybe they are just going to start making the Canadian style NMD here now.


Was he? I just pulled my own idea out of what BBQ desires so much. I didn't know it was actually happening...


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

xaH said:


> So pink romex is Canadian then? :blink:
> 
> And what is with those feeders entering through individual KO's in the bottom of the panel?


My homeline all in one is like that. Meter is under the panel section and conductors from the meter pop up though in dimpled holes and go into a 100 amp back fed main.


----------



## xaH (Jun 21, 2013)

Jlarson said:


> My homeline all in one is like that. Meter is under the panel section and conductors from the meter pop up though in dimpled holes and go into a 100 amp back fed main.


Oh, ok. That's one of those back to back all-in-ones, right? Meter on the outside, panel on the inside? I knew there had to be an explanation. :laughing:


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Jlarson said:


> My homeline all in one is like that. Meter is under the panel section and conductors from the meter pop up though in dimpled holes and go into a 100 amp back fed main.


That help explains why the GEC seems to leave in a wireway.


----------



## Semi-Ret Electrician (Nov 10, 2011)

Jlarson said:


> My homeline all in one is like that. Meter is under the panel section and conductors from the meter pop up though in dimpled holes and go into a 100 amp back fed main.


Does the metal between the holes get hot?


----------



## xaH (Jun 21, 2013)

Semi-Ret Electrician said:


> Does the metal between the holes get hot?



I think the current has to be extremely high before that becomes an issue. Furthermore, that's a manufactured product and not covered by NEC rules anyway.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

I think Don has posted that the CEC allows that type of routing for 200 amps and under because it is not a safety issue at lower current levels.


----------



## Semi-Ret Electrician (Nov 10, 2011)

BBQ said:


> I think Don has posted that the CEC allows that type of routing for 200 amps and under because it is not a safety issue at lower current levels.


they probably alloy kryptonite into their boxes:laughing:


----------



## Fibes (Feb 18, 2010)

FastFokker said:


>


 
That apears to be a HOMOLINE loadcenter


----------



## Hackster (Jun 15, 2013)

Could we get Pink Nick some pink PVC pipe??


----------



## xaH (Jun 21, 2013)

Hackster said:


> Could we get Pink Nick some pink PVC pipe??


Probably, he installs more than enough to get a special order of pink. He could leave his trademark on every job from now on. :thumbup:


----------



## duramaxdarren (Sep 12, 2012)

i bet that stump grinder doesnt get called "girly" when its SHREDDING EVERYTHING


----------



## xaH (Jun 21, 2013)

duramaxdarren said:


> i bet that stump grinder doesnt get called "girly" when its SHREDDING EVERYTHING


Probably not. :no: It's a serious machine.


----------



## duramaxdarren (Sep 12, 2012)

I've seen one of those mamma jamma's go...i'll admit when your four feet from, your scared and lying if ya didnt piss yourself just a drop


----------



## Semi-Ret Electrician (Nov 10, 2011)

BBQ said:


> I think Don has posted that the CEC allows that type of routing for 200 amps and under because it is not a safety issue at lower current levels.


Are their AMPS smaller than our AMPS, we can't do that on 15A 120V:laughing:


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

xaH said:


> On pages 55 and 60 of the IAEI Magazine ( :nerd: ) of the July/August issue there are pictures of a new house roughed in with pink romex. One picture is of the main service and every cable is pink, even the larger 8/3 or 6/3 looking cables. I've never seen that before. My only guess is the EC is spray painting the cable before installation to identify it at the scrapyard if gets stolen. It seems like a lot of work to spraypaint all that cable though. Any thoughts on this? I checked all the major wire company sites and nobody offers a pink NM cable. :blink:


They wired the house during breast cancer awareness month.:thumbup:


----------



## freeagnt54 (Aug 6, 2008)

I used to see that all the time when I did service work. 

There was a large EC in Las Vegas that custom ordered pink romex for years to combat theft. I was picking up some 12/2 from the supply house and he had like 10 pallets of the stuff, he told me that the ec went under because of some tax issue with the wire (big irs bill).


----------



## xaH (Jun 21, 2013)

freeagnt54 said:


> There was a large EC in Las Vegas that custom ordered pink romex for years to combat theft. I was picking up some 12/2 from the supply house and he had like 10 pallets of the stuff, he told me that the ec went under because of some tax issue with the wire (big irs bill).


I'm more inclined to believe that EC went under when the housing market crashed in Las Vegas than because of tax owed on a wire order. That may have been the straw that broke the camel's back but it sounds like he was already in a financially precarious state to begin with.


----------



## Ninety (Jan 7, 2011)

I've heard the pink extension cords are slow to walk off the job.


----------



## electricmalone (Feb 21, 2013)

Ninety said:


> I've heard the pink extension cords are slow to walk off the job.


Our company has all hot pink cords with "stolen from" and the company's name and phone number. They haven't lost one in 10years.


----------



## drspec (Sep 29, 2012)

Ninety said:


> I've heard the pink extension cords are slow to walk off the job.


 
When I worked for my brother in law I had all hot pink cords. No one else wanted them on their van. I didn't give a ****. Never had to worry about whose cords were whose at the end of the day.


----------



## piperunner (Aug 22, 2009)

Ninety said:


> I've heard the pink extension cords are slow to walk off the job.



Well not if BBQ is on the job or XAH :thumbup:


----------



## ceb58 (Feb 14, 2009)

Going through West Virginia once I stopped at a store to take a break. Next to the store was a construction crew building a new road. All of their equipment was pink. Low boys and trucks, dozers, backhoes, graders every thing was painted pink from the factory. I ask one of the workers that was in the store what was the deal with pink equipment. He laughed and said you remember that pink equipment when you see it on the road. You don't think any thing about yellow equipment. So if it gets stolen some one will remember seeing it.
I would like to have some of that pink NM-B to run just to screw with our county inspector.


----------



## BEAMEUP (Sep 19, 2008)

Are those the old recalled AFCI breakers too?


----------



## Semi-Ret Electrician (Nov 10, 2011)

An AHJ office around here kept having their pens stolen until they taped flowers to them.:laughing:


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

That's funny, my town inspectors office has those too, in vase with clear marbles.


----------



## freeagnt54 (Aug 6, 2008)

xaH said:


> I'm more inclined to believe that EC went under when the housing market crashed in Las Vegas than because of tax owed on a wire order. That may have been the straw that broke the camel's back but it sounds like he was already in a financially precarious state to begin with.


You know I'm not sure, that's just what he told me at the counter.


----------



## Blaer (Mar 15, 2013)

I know all about the pink Romex... I was there when it started.

The Las Vegas area contractor special-orders his NM by the truckload. He does tract homes, and orders it in pink to deter theft. He has every inspector and scrap dealer "on board," looking for others using stolen wire.

There are stories of the pink wire being spotted on various jobs- from competitors to homeowners- and them being forced to rip it all out and start over.

As for "going out of business;" that's part of doing tract homes. The legal atmosphere is such that going out of business every few years is the only way to limit your liability. No problem; business opens the next day under a new name.


----------



## electro916 (Jan 16, 2009)

In the 1950's to 1970's my grandfather was a sheet metal foreman for the 3rd largest mechanical contractor in the nation at that time, they were based in my hometown. They painted all of there equipment "flamingo pink". All ladders, power and hand tools, job boxes, you name it it was pink. Nobody ever stole tools. The company went under in the 1980's after the sons took it over, the building was sold about 6 years ago and the new owners took a dumptruck load of pink 3 and 4 foot pipe wrenches to the scrap yard, that was a funny sight.


----------



## xaH (Jun 21, 2013)

Blaer said:


> I know all about the pink Romex... I was there when it started.
> 
> The Las Vegas area contractor special-orders his NM by the truckload. He does tract homes, and orders it in pink to deter theft. He has every inspector and scrap dealer "on board," looking for others using stolen wire.
> 
> ...


So is this EC still around and still wiring houses with pink romex?


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Cool story bro.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Why did you do that Peter? That thread ended in 2013. You are such a slut.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

macmikeman said:


> Why did you do that Peter? That thread ended in 2013. You are such a slut.


Peter was xaH, not me.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

HackWork said:


> Peter was xaH, not me.


I know but Peter was the one who just drug up all that mess from 2013 again.


He is such a slut.


----------



## five.five-six (Apr 9, 2013)

Slut


----------



## WPNortheast (Jun 4, 2017)

Did chicken steve pass away?


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

I was nostalgic and decided to take a trip down memory lane.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

We’ll get over it.


----------



## Cow (Jan 16, 2008)

WPNortheast said:


> Did chicken steve pass away?



He posts now on Mike Holt's forum as "Romex Jockey" I believe.


----------



## JoeSparky (Mar 25, 2010)

Wonder if we can get user4818 to post in the controversial forum?


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

JoeSparky said:


> Wonder if we can get user4818 to post in the controversial forum?



Who is user4818?


----------



## CoolWill (Jan 5, 2019)

MTW said:


> Who is user4818?



He used to date Bob Badger.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

CoolWill said:


> He used to date Bob Badger.


They dated HARD.


----------



## CoolWill (Jan 5, 2019)

HackWork said:


> They dated HARD.



In the butt?


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

CoolWill said:


> He used to date Bob Badger.


I see.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

CoolWill said:


> In the butt?


I'm not sure, but I think that might be a sin.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

This thread is gay. And by "gay" I mean very happy.


----------



## flyboy (Jun 13, 2011)

WPNortheast said:


> Did chicken steve pass away?


Hackwork talked him into committing suicide. :hang:


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

CoolWill said:


> He used to date Bob Badger.



Who is Bob Badger?


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

flyboy said:


> Hackwork talked him into committing suicide. :hang:


I simply held him responsible for the words that he posted.


----------



## JoeSparky (Mar 25, 2010)

MTW said:


> Who is user4818?


https://www.electriciantalk.com/members/user4818-4818/

He's almost as handsome as you, yet butt ugly compared to @HackWork


----------



## CoolWill (Jan 5, 2019)

flyboy said:


> Hackwork talked him into committing suicide. :hang:



That's not even close to being funny!:vs_mad:


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

JoeSparky said:


> https://www.electriciantalk.com/members/user4818-4818/
> 
> He's almost as handsome as you, yet butt ugly compared to @HackWork


I see


----------



## JoeSparky (Mar 25, 2010)

MTW said:


> I see


:vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


----------



## Max C. (Sep 29, 2016)

In case anyone else wants to start pulling houses in pink:

https://www.ebay.com/itm/12-2-W-GRO...RE-50-FEET-ALL-LENGTHS-AVAILABLE/113803262727


----------



## JoeSparky (Mar 25, 2010)

Purple too

https://www.ebay.com/itm/14-2-W-GRO...L-WIRE-50-FEET-14-2-PURPLE-WIRE-/113728806336


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

That has to be some Chinese counterfeit stuff or some good photoshopping.


----------



## JoeSparky (Mar 25, 2010)

MTW said:


> That has to be some Chinese counterfeit stuff or some good photoshopping.


Who are you kidding? If pink and purple Romex were on clearance at HD  , you'd clean them out and be here within minutes to share your score. 
I would too :biggrin::wink:


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

JoeSparky said:


> Who are you kidding? If pink and purple Romex were on clearance at HD  , you'd clean them out and be here within minutes to share your score.
> I would too :biggrin::wink:



Yup, I would be. :yes:


----------



## stevestanley85 (1 mo ago)

xaH said:


> On pages 55 and 60 of the IAEI Magazine ( 🤓 ) of the July/August issue there are pictures of a new house roughed in with pink romex. One picture is of the main service and every cable is pink, even the larger 8/3 or 6/3 looking cables. I've never seen that before. My only guess is the EC is spray painting the cable before installation to identify it at the scrapyard if gets stolen. It seems like a lot of work to spraypaint all that cable though. Any thoughts on this? I checked all the major wire company sites and nobody offers a pink NM cable. :blink:



It's actually custom made, chances are the photo was from a house in Las Vegas. Most of the Vegas valley was wired by the same contractor, I forget the name. But their shop was right on the rail way, so they made a deal with a wire manufacturer along the same railline, to cut out the distributor and buy direct. They dyed the romex pink to identify it in shipments. It's only pink on the lighting and outlets wiring. 
That's all I know.
Service Electrician in Las Vegas, I've seen ALOT of pink romex.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

stevestanley85 said:


> It's actually custom made, chances are the photo was from a house in Las Vegas. Most of the Vegas valley was wired by the same contractor, I forget the name. But their shop was right on the rail way, so they made a deal with a wire manufacturer along the same railline, to cut out the distributor and buy direct. They dyed the romex pink to identify it in shipments. It's only pink on the lighting and outlets wiring.
> That's all I know.
> Service Electrician in Las Vegas, I've seen ALOT of pink romex.


Ok, but I'd be much happier if you'd of seen MTW, Hax, and Cool Will .


----------

